# Haunting yet Beautiful/Emotional Scores



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi!
I really love this kind of music, mysterious and somewhat dark but beautiful and emotionally charged. 
I'd love to know which soundtracks you like that fit into this cathegory - I wanna get more of this music. 
Here's also a little suite of what I mean with that.
http://picosong.com/weFFf/
music included:
1. Julie Cooper - A Delicate Beauty
2. Julie Cooper - Spirit's Solace
3. Human Origin - Mortal
4. Anders Niska and Klas Wahl - Darkness In Lilyhammer
(all productionmusic, which I mostly listen to  )

Thanks!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 30, 2018)

You probably would like this score!

Such a beautiful, but yet haunting score:


----------

